# Main > News >  [Kickstarter] More fantasy mapping content for MapForge

## heruca

A large majority of the 80+ content Add-Ons already available for MapForge are for the Fantasy genre, but with Fantasy being by far the most popular RPG genre, it only follows that making even _more_ Fantasy content available would be a good thing.

So this campaign seeks to broaden MapForge's current fantasy-genre offerings by producing *15 more* fantasy-themed mapping content Add-Ons, to better support tactical-scale battlemap creation for RPG systems such as Dungeons & Dragons, Pathfinder, Savage Worlds, GURPS, Mage: The Ascension, Rolemaster, etc.

We've got some great new content lined up, and are raising funds to cover the porting/development costs. Two of these new Add-Ons will allow for publishing or commercial use, the rest are for Personal Use Only.

With this much great fantasy mapping content available, MapForge will offer more ready-to-use battlemap-scale mapping content to GMs of fantasy RPGs than any other map-making app, by far.

Click here to check out the Kickstarter campaign, which just launched two days ago.

Note that the MapForge software itself is already developed and available (though a new version is due out later this month); this crowdfunding campaign is only to fund the development/porting of the new fantasy-genre mapping content.

Fairly quick delivery of rewards is expected (August), and there are no shipping costs involved, since it's all digital downloads.

*Campaign launched on:* May 22, 2019

*Campaign ends on:* June 17, 2019

PS: And if you'd like to see many more free Add-Ons made available for MapForge, see our Patreon campaign.

----------

